# Ewe possibly caught by last ram, CD&T vaccine?



## lilachill (Feb 6, 2012)

One of my ewes is showing signs of late pregnancy.  She is a second timer so she would show earlier that  the other 3 bred ewes but she is really bagging up and wide. The earlier ram left on September 27 so I have another week or two to watch. If not soon, the ewes are due in the middle of April.
I usually give the CD&T vaccine a month before birthing on previously vaccinated ewes.  Would vaccinating the "showing" signs"ewe be of any help? Thanks


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, go ahead and do it now.  I am slightly late in vaccinating my ewe (due ~Feb 27, it snuck up on me) but I'm still going to do it.  I'm not going to vaccinate the lambs early either, just keep w/ my normal schedule.


----------

